# Please help, budgie wings shivering constantly



## ysnylcn (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I got my budgie two weeks ago. He is very young. The pet store did not tell how old he is but I suppose he is at most 7 weeks old now. He has always been quiet and not eating too much. (I am comparing it to my previous budgie that I kept for a month and took him back to the pet store because he did not warm up to me. The pet store told me that he was three months old). So, I don't have much experience with raising budgies. Since this budgie is so young and new to his environment, I don't expect him to be so active all the time. He has been warming up to me and stepping up on my finger recently.

When I brought him home from the pet store, I realized that there is some bald spot on his head. I thought it was due to stress or other birds' intervening and I did not mind it that much. Please see the attached photo.

Five days ago, I put some lukewarm water in his bath and let him have a bath. But he got wetter than I intended, perhaps due to the amount of water in his bath. I took him very close to the radiator so that he could get dry quickly. He did get dry in about 20 minutes and everything was fine. The room temperature is always between 74 - 78 degrees in my house.

However, after five days I realized that his wings are shivering, he looks so tired and lethargic, and his head falls down very low when he is napping or sleeping, something that I have not observed before, as if he doesn't have the strength to keep his head up. He never had a huge appetite (again I am comparing him to my previous budgie), but I realized that he is not eating enough. I have been hand-feeding him but if I don't feed him, he is not looking for food in his cage. He is very selective of what he is eating. He doesn't eat anything other than millet. I realized that he can't crack the millet well (the pet store told me that it is due to him being so young), so I got him unshelled millet, he doesn't eat it either.

Unfortunately, there is no avian veterinary where I live so I can't take him for a check-up. I got him some vitamins and minerals that I am mixing with his water with the hope that he will recover quickly if he is sick.

I took a video of him shivering. The video doesn't capture his wings shivering very well. I think it is due to how many frames my phone can capture in a second. But, he really is shivering a lot and it is very noticeable. Please pay attention to the seconds 14-20. (Link to video: 



)

My questions: Did my bird catch a cold after his bath and his wings are shivering because he is sick? He doesn't have anything wrong around eyes or cere/nasal area. Or, is it due to stress/depression and being alone? I spend plenty of time with him everyday.

If he is sick, how can I treat him?

Is the bald spot something that I should be worried about?

Are there any other recommendations?

He is a very sweet little boy and I like him so much. He has been a great companion to me. I am terrified that he may not get well. Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Is there a vet nearby that is willing to see birds? Even one that isn't an avian veterinarian can call another vet to ask what their opinion is. I have not seen this wing-shivering- I would take him to a vet if you can.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with Hunterkat that he needs to be checked by a vet, are there any vets that see exotics you can get to, they usually have someone on staff that sees birds. Was he hatched at the pet shop or do they obtain their birds from elsewhere? Since he is young is it possible that he was not fully weaned when you got him, that might explain his not eating well, aside from the fact that he may be ill. As for the bald spot, it is possible that if he was in a cage with other birds that he was being picked on by them which resulted in the feather loss. In your video he does not look well during that 14-20 second part, not only is he shivering but his wings are drooping. Do his droppings look normal?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice! Despite not having access to an avian vet, he still needs to be looked at. He doesn't sound old enough to have left the nest so he's most likely very stressed. The bald spot is from being plucked, in the nest his parents or another bird must have picked on him. 

Be sure to go through the many forum's many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Please keep us posted on how your little one is doing. I hope you're able to find someone who is a vet that will look at him. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi!  :welcome: to Talk Budgies

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular or veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

In the meantime, give your budgie Guardian Angel or Pedialyte. You can make your own if necessary -- look at this link for the information:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

You can also contact an on-line Avian Vet for assistance:

http://www.justanswer.com/pet-bird/

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
http://www.drrossperry.com.au/

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------

